# What size skis for my 12 year old



## melodyb75 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello...

First time posting, looking for some advice...
I'm looking at buying my son some used skis for this season.
We usually ski maybe 3-6 times per year.
He's 12 years old, so still growing.
I've read all the standard ski sizing guides online so I have a good idea (160-170s)
But, my question is this.
"They" say to size up if you are heavier for your height, which he is...
But to go shorter if he is more of a intermediate/easier Type I skier... which he also is...
Plus, last season he was comfortable on rentals probably way too short for him. 
He liked 142 length Head rentals. He's probably grown an inch or two at least though...
He is 5'7"
Probably 170-180 lbs
We ski on groomed blue runs mostly.
Thanks!


----------



## yeggous (Oct 14, 2015)

At 170-180lbs he is a full size adult. Time for big boy skis. You're probably talking about something in the mid-160s based on your description. A ski on the softer side of the flex spectrum but at nose to forehead height. With his weight you really want the extra edge length to carve out a turn or stop.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2015)

Go to levelninesports.com and buy cheap for a fast growing kid.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 14, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Go to levelninesports.com and buy cheap for a fast growing kid.



+1


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 14, 2015)

Either buy, or lease for the season since he is still growing. I wish I had that option when my son was 12. No one leases Race skis...lol


----------



## bigbog (Oct 14, 2015)

As a first guess I'm thinking of something <84mm underfoot.


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2015)

My guess is that he grew quite a bit last year and being 12 years old at 5'7" is fairly tall for his age and still growing.  I have a son about the same age.  Our son skied 141s skis last year and will be skiing 163s this season.  Yes he grew almost 8 inches!  My son is slightly shorter still at 5'5, but something around 160 should work well for your son.  However, he is growing and will certainly out grow those too especially at that age.

Here are a couple that are decently priced with bindings

http://www.evo.com/outlet/ski-packa...ndings-used.aspx#image=87822/386498/clone.jpg

http://www.evo.com/outlet/ski-packa...evo-skis-n-adv-p-r-bindings-used-2014-144.jpg


----------



## bigbog (Oct 19, 2015)

$.01 guesses...

Options could be:
1) a middle of the road carver in low to mid to (maybe upper)160s
2) an EC all-mtn ski (little more width... from the mid 160s to mid 170s.

 $.01...I just haven't been on that many the last few years to pin down specific skis...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2015)

andrec10 said:


> Either buy, or lease for the season since he is still growing. I wish I had that option when my son was 12.  ALMOST nobody leases Race skis...lol



4 pairs of brand new Fischer race skis (adult models for my oldest, kid models for my youngest), and race boots too my my local shop up at Mount Snow, all leased for the season!


----------

